# Der "The Witcher 2" Thread



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Heute ist ja offizieller Releasetag von "The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings" und mein Softonic Download zieht schon fleißig. Da ich aber nur noch 'ne 6MBit Leitung habe, wird das wohl noch ein paar Stunden dauern, bis ich in den Genuss kommen kann. 

Trailer und Gameplay Videos sehen vielversprechend aus. Vorallem was die Grafik und das Kampfsystem angeht. Auch bin ich schon ganz gespannt auf die "interaktive Welt", also dass die Handlungen des Charakters, so wie in Assassin's Creed, Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft und seinen eigenen Stand in der Gesellschaft haben.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon darauf, das Spiel und dessen Welt zu entdecken.

Erzählt doch mal, was euch heiss auf das Spiel macht, worauf ihr euch freut, wo ihr bedenken habt, etc.

(PS: Mir ist klar, dass es bereits einen "Witcher2" Thread gibt. Da der TE aber dort nur im Einzeiler über das Versagen der Online-Aktivierung schimpft, obwohl das Spiel noch nicht released wurde, hab' ich mir erlaubt, einen eigenen Thread als "Laberecke" zu machen.)


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2011)

Witcher 2 konnte ich gestern Abend aus technischen Gründen leider noch nicht spielen, da der "First-Patch" erst nach der dritten Installation sich auch ohne Fehlermeldung entpackte, aber das auch nur, nachdem ich einen frei gewählten ungültigen Registrierungscode eingegeben hatte (Nur falls noch jemand das Problem haben sollte *g*). Anschließend kann (bzw. muss) man den Code korrigieren und das Spiel startet reibungslos.

Ich habe aber trotzdem The Witcher 2 gestern schon mal in die Spielzeiterfassung aufgenommen. 
-> http://my.buffed.de/gametime/view/details/215


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerade in der Einführung und muss sagen es ist schon arg wie die da aufdrehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2011)

Bin auch grad im Prolog, beim Verhör, grad Arjan geschlagen und bin nun bei der Stelle, wo man vor dem Drachen flüchtet. Zwischendurch frag ich mich aber, ob es wirklich eine gute Entscheidung war, gleich auf "Schwierig" zu spielen. Zum Glück hab ich nicht "Wahnsinnig" genommen, sonst wäre ich glaube schon frustriert.  ... Aber das was man sonst so von den üblichen Spielen kennt, war "Normal" meist zu einfach.
Jedoch der erste Eindruck ist echt "wow". Bisher gefällt mir das Spiel wirklich gut und ich wittere Sucht. 

Die Grafik ist wirklich ein Augenschmaus, die Dialoge sind interessant (ok, beim ersten mal auf jeden Fall ) und teils recht witzig. Die Atmosphäre kommt auch richtig gut rüber, das Kampfsystem ist ordentlich und dynamisch, auch nach dem Motto "Leicht zu lernen, schwer zu meistern." Vorallem gegen mehrere Gegner muß ich noch etwas üben und nicht ganz so hitzköpfig reinstürmen.

Aber alles in allem, echt top. Die 39,- € haben sich für mich jetzt schon ausgezahlt.


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bin auch grad im Prolog, beim Verhör, grad Arjan geschlagen und bin nun bei der Stelle, wo man vor dem Drachen flüchtet. Zwischendurch frag ich mich aber, ob es wirklich eine gute Entscheidung war, gleich auf "Schwierig" zu spielen.



Ich zitiere mal PCGames:


> Wieviele Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt es?
> Das Spiel bietet vier Schwierigkeitsgrade. Bereits der zweite davon hat es in sich – selbst Kenner des Vorgängerspiels sollten eher die Stufe "mittel" wählen, anstatt gleich mit "schwer" loszulegen. Todesmutige wählen die höchste Stufe "Wahnsinnig" - wenn Geralt hier einmal stirbt, ist das Spiel komplett vorbei. Doch Vorsicht: Ein paar Kämpfe in The Witcher 2 sind nicht optimal ausbalanciert.



Sag mal bescheid wie Du deinen Schwierigkeitsgrad fandest wenn Du aus dem Kerker raus und aufm Schiff bist


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist nur einmal die Aktivierung nach Eingabe des Keys zugegangen, danach mit Adminrechten gestartet und problemlos gepatcht, allerdings beim aktivieren wollte er standhaft mehrmals mein Antivirenprog abschalten.

Ich hab auch diesen DLC von Amazon, weiss einer schon wie ich den aktivieren kann, wie es in der Mail steht funktioniert nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

Was ist der DLC von Amazon?

Hab das Spiel über Softonic gekauft, manuell mit dem Free Download Manager runtergeladen, installiert, aktiviert, gepatcht ... Hat alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Da gab es fürs Vorbestellen ein 'Finishing-Moves-Pack' DLC inklusive, hab auch schon ne Mail bekommen
Das Spiel kam heute an, eben installiert 



> Und so lösen Sie den Code ein:
> 1. Starten sie 'The Witcher 2'
> 2. Wechseln Sie auf das Tab 'Aktivierung'
> 3. Geben Sie den Code in das Feld für Vorbestellungscodes ein
> ...


----------



## Trez (18. Mai 2011)

Hier ein kleines Video zu einem Easteregg in W2.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.c...ymI-ykD5U8&hd=1


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

Ah, DLC = Downloadable Content? Warum funktioniert das nicht? Fehlermeldung? Keine Finisher?


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

loool an der Stelle war ich auch grad, der will die Balliste nur net abschießen, hab schon 3-4mal eingestellt ^^

Edit: Ich hab nichtmal den Aktivieren Tab gefunden

und ja Downloadable Content


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sieht der Launcher so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst erst über den "Registrieren"-Link einen Account auf thewitcher.com anlegen und damit im Launcher einloggen, dann wird der Link für "Herunterladbare Inhalte" freigeschaltet, dort kannst du dann Codes eingeben.


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Ok, jetzt is bei mir, zwar noch inaktiv, auch das Herunterladbare Inhalte aufgetaucht ^^
Muss ich wohl registrieren, bzw. erst noch nach meinem alten Account von The Witcher 1 schauen 
Aber gibt ja wieder fürs Registrieren nen Gratis Zusatz DLC

Edit: Hat geklappt, der Inhalt des DLC sind "Two new Finisher Animations for use with Advanced Combat Techniques"


----------



## Idekoon (18. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr das auch manchmal dass das Spiel einfach abschmiert und der Launcher sich neu öffnet? :<


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Edit: Hat geklappt, der Inhalt des DLC sind "Two new Finisher Animations for use with Advanced Combat Techniques"






Idekoon schrieb:


> Habt ihr das auch manchmal dass das Spiel einfach abschmiert und der Launcher sich neu öffnet? :<


Ich bisher noch nicht, bin aber, wie schon gesagt, noch nichtmal durch den Prolog durch und werde wohl auch erst heute abend weiterzocken.


----------



## Lopuslavite (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe mir das Spiel bei Saturn gekauft heute und da ist auch ein DLC dabei

*Ultimate Alchemy Suit Pack*

Ein Set aus seltenen Gegenständen
Erhöht die Ausdauer
Erhöht die Dauerr von Tränken
Für Spieler mit einer Vorliebe für Alchemy


Mal schauen was das dann genau ist:-)


----------



## Lopuslavite (18. Mai 2011)

hmm habe ein problem!
Nach der code eingabe versucht er immer den Inhalt runter zu laden aber tut es nicht!bekommt keine verbindung zum server:-((


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Bei mir klappt das downloaden auch nicht, aber wird schon noch, server is evtl abgestürzt, denke ich mal
Solange der DLC in dem Menü angezeigt wird

Finde das mit Alchemie irgendwie besser als 2 Finisher Animationen ^^

Wobei das Spiel an sich schon hart is für USK16, grad einem nen Arm und Bein abgeschlagen, gefällt mir aber, auch das es hier ungeschnitten erscheint

Ups, jetzt hab ich meine Frage vergessen 

Wie habt ihr euch so im Prolog bisher entschieden, den Prinzen da getötet, oder überredet Waffen zu strecken
Oder wie habt ihr das Verhör gestartet, also ich hab direkt mit "F*** Dich" angefangen


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2011)

zum Prolog:


Spoiler



Ich habe den prolog zweimal gespielt. Beim ersten mal habe ich dem Kleinen erzählt das Medaillon schützt und Aryan samt seinen Männern von der Zinne geputzt.
Im Kerker durfte ich dann einer Mutter erklären was ich mit ihm angestellt habe, ausserdem hatte ich arge Probleme mit den zwei Wachen vor dem Schiff.

Beim zweiten Durchgang bin ich dann erstmal woanders rausgekommen und hab da auch ein Schwert gefunden. Die Wachen musste ich aber gar nicht erledigen weil der kleine überlebt hat und mir aus Dankbarkeit geholfen hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr euch so im Prolog bisher entschieden, den Prinzen da getötet, oder überredet Waffen zu strecken
> Oder wie habt ihr das Verhör gestartet, also ich hab direkt mit "F*** Dich" angefangen


Hab ihm angeboten, Waffen zu strecken, hat er abgelehnt, dann haben wir das unter uns geklärt ... 

Und beim Verhör auch erstmal mit "F*** Dich" angefangen ... 

Aber für USK16 ist es stellenweise echt hart. USK18 fände ich da passender ...


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Oh wusste garnet wie der Spoiler geht ^^



Spoiler



Ich hab den Prinzen oben am leben gelassen, unten im Keller gabs bei mir keine Frau, dafür war bei mir ein Brief in dem der Junge zugibt Vater von den Kindern zu sein.
Ansonsten hab ich den dann unten rausgeholfen und er hat das Öllager gesprengt.



Es hat ja Pegi 18, aber USK isses ab 16
Na ja, mir isses egal, solang ich als über 18jähriger in nen ungeschnittenen Genuss kommen kann


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Was für ne Edition habt ihr eigentlich gekauft, also ich hab ja per Amazon die Premium vorbestellt, inkl. Karte, ein Pamphlet, eine Münze, Bonus-DVD + Soundtrack und ein Lösungsbuch


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

Bei Softonic die "Digital Premium Edition". Aber keine Ahnung, was da alles dabei ist.


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Hab vergessen, bei mir waren noch 2 PaperCrafts dabei, einmal ein Rotfiend und einmal Geralt von Riva

Kann ja mal sobald ich die gemacht hab, Fotos posten


----------



## mristau (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte jetzt grad erste mal auch so nen Absturz, kurz nachdem ich in Flotsam angekommen bin.

Die DLCs hats mittlerweile runtergeladen, nachdem der Server lang nicht erreichbar war


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sag mal bescheid wie Du deinen Schwierigkeitsgrad fandest wenn Du aus dem Kerker raus und aufm Schiff bist


Bin jetzt auf dem Schiff und hab den Knast hinter mir.

Alles in allem komme ich inzwischen ganz gut klar, brauche aber bei einigen Kämpfen immernoch mehrere Anläufe.

Zum Beispiel wenn du in das Kellergewölbe kommst und ich dem ersten "Ertrunkenen" begegnet bin, hat der mich ca. 5-6x mit 2-3 Schlägen niedergemäht, bis ich rausgefunden habe, dass die nicht blocken können und Angriff die beste Verteidigung ist. Danach bin ich im Keller kein einziges Mal mehr gestorben. 

Dann raus aus dem Keller, Turm hoch, oben standen 3 Wachen, 2-3 Anläufe gebraucht, dann ging es auch.

Einzig der Hof war noch bisschen knackig, 3 normale Soldaten, einer mit Schild, ein Ritter und der große Soldat der La Valette. Waren aber auch "nur" so 3-4 Versuche, dann hatte ich den Dreh raus. 

Quen, Igni und Yrden 

Auf nach Flotsam ... Aber erst morgen, erstmal an der Matratze horchen.


----------



## mristau (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das immer mal vercheckt mit Silberklinge / normales Schwert

komm in brunnen hau mit normalen Schwert weiter, wechsel auf Silberklinge, bin wieder draussen und haue mit der auf die Ritter, sehr lustig ^^
Ich hab erstmal auf Leicht angefangen den Prolog und dann nochmal neu auf Mittel, da ich das Spiel ja eh sicher 3-4mal spiele, damit alle Entscheidungen mal gesehen sind, kann ich auch wieder höher gehen 

Irgendwo stand, es gibt 3 Beginne, aber wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe gibts 4



Spoiler



1. Arjan getötet, Mutter im Verhör gerettet
2. Arjan getötet, Mutter vor dem Verhör gerettet
3. Arjan am Leben, im Verhör gerettet
4. Arjan am Leben und vor dem Verhör gerettet

Dabei musste man aufpassen, dass man nicht zu nah an der Tür nach oben ist, ich musste einmal neu laden, weil ich dort das vor dem Verhör getriggert hatte, danach ist der Verhör Raum leer



Habe die erste Papierfigur gebastelt



Spoiler



Nennt sich Rotfiend



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

Hab mir die Premium Edition vor 2 Tagen geholt. Bin wirklich begeistert, wie halt schon überall getitelt wurde , ist es ein Rollenspiel für Erwachsene. Deswegen wundert es mich auch, dass es USK16 bekommen hat. Aber gut.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Habe die erste Papierfigur gebastelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, witzig.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Ich werd am WE weiterdatteln, sobald ich rausbekommen habe, wie ich "Du bist übeladen" wegbekomme, ohne Sachen wegschmeißen zu müssen. 



Spoiler



(Location: Akt 1 - grade das Schiff verlassen *g*)


----------



## Skymek (20. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich werd am WE weiterdatteln, sobald ich rausbekommen habe, wie ich "Du bist übeladen" wegbekomme, ohne Sachen wegschmeißen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist mir auch direkt passiert was dann echt ne ganz schlecht Kombination war, denn das kommt sehr unpassend wenn man nur langsam gehn kann und dann das Event nach dem Schiff hat. Naja muss man halt einfach wenn man in der Stadt ist zum nächsten Händler "gehn" bevor man das Folgequest macht.

Schwierigkeitsgrad is teilweise brutal nerfig, und hat meine Tastatur wieder nen Paar schläge eingebracht (die letzten sind Jahre her ^^). U.a. das quest mit der Elfin und der Höhle hab ich wirklich lange gebraucht um die Horden da wegzumetzeln oder wenn man dann gegen den Königsmörder antritt (wie das auf Wahnsinn gehn soll ist mir ein Rätsel).
Oder bei dem Drachen im Prologe: meine Fresse hab ich da geflucht ich bin da glaube min 20x gestorben weil das scheiß Viech mit ständig abgefackelt hat.

Atm bin ich am Anfang vom 2ten Akt. Was mich gerade am meisten stört sind die Aussetzer im Kampf beim Blocken, sowie der Bug das wenn ich Gegner nur mit Fallen besiege der Kill nicht zählt (das is richtig richtig nerfig). Denn mit den im Wald verstreuten Fallen kann man somanchen großen Gegner Onehitten . Dazukommt noch das ich Verskillt bin, komischer weise konnte ich erst nur in den Oberen Talentbaum Punkte setzen was scheiße war, so hab ich da Punkte drin die ich nicht wollte... Zurücksetzen geht natürlich auch nicht.


Hatte zum Glück keinerlei Probleme das Spiel zuregestrieren, aber was der Support dort Leistet ist echt eine unverschämtheit, die Leute die dafür zuständig sind, sollten echt bestraft werden. Ist ja nicht so als ob es nicht absehbar sein würde, was beim Release für ein Andrang herschen würde -.-

Übrigens: das Spiel nimmt meine Graka echt hart ran ^^ hab massive Kühlungsprobleme. Ich mein die Grafik ist wirklich sagenhaft und bisher das beste was ich in letzter Zeit gesehn hab, aber das ist doch abnormal. Bei den letzten Titeln die ich gespielt hab gabs da auch keine Probleme (DeadSpace2/Portal2/Bulletstorm etc). Sehr eigenartig, musste jetzt schon den CPU lüfter umdrehn und das Gehäuse auf machen ^^. Rauscht dann halt mal mitten im Spiel ab.


----------



## mristau (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte auch das Überladen Problem, im nächsten Ort gibts Händler, verkauf da einfach alles an Rüstung/Waffen was nicht brauchst ^^

Grafikkarte wird bei mir 85° heiß, dann dreht der Lüfter auf und es bleibt dann stabil um die 80°


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß, das nützt euch nix, aber <3 Wasserkühlung ... Graka um die 45°C, CPU um die 40°C.


----------



## manhsv123 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute ich wollte mir eventuell the witscher 2 zulegen weiß aber nich ob meine grafikkarte dazu ausreicht vllt könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Also ich habe eine GeForce 9650M GT mit 1gb grafikspeicher und directx10 (danke im vorraus =)


----------



## mristau (21. Mai 2011)

Laut der Box-Aufschrift ist

Minimal 512MB Ram und Pixelshader 3.0 (GeForce 8800 oder Radeon 3850)
Empfohlen 1GB Ram und Pixelshader 3.0 (GeForce GTX260 oder Radeon 4850)

Pixelshader 3.0 war ja ab den DX10 Karten und ich denke vom Namen dürfte die 9650M wohl besser sein als eine 8800

Also müsste es schon ganz gut laufen, weiss nur nicht, was für Einstellungen das dir für Grafik dann empfiehlt und wie das dann aussieht, bei mir wird alles Hoch gestellt und sieht hammer aus


----------



## Firun (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo manhsv123,

Das sind die Hersteller Informationen für The Witcher 2

Minimale Systemanforderungen:
Betriebssystem: Windows XP (SP2), Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 Gigahertz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Arbeitsspeicher: 1 Gigabyte bei Windows XP/2 Gigabyte bei Windows Vista und Windows 7
Grafikkarte: 512 Megabyte Speicher und Pixel-Shader-3.0-Unterstützung (Nvidia Geforce 8800 oder ATI Radeon HD3850)

Empfohlenes System:
Betriebssystem: Windows XP (SP2), Windows Vista (SP2), Windows 7
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad oder AMD Phenom X4
Arbeitsspeicher: 3 Gigabyte bei Windows XP/4 Gigabyte bei Windows Vista und Windows 7
Grafikkarte: 1 Gigabyte Speicher und Pixel-Shader-3.0-Unterstützung (Nvidia Geforce GTX260 oder ATI Radeon HD4850)


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Pixelshader 3.0 war ja ab den DX10 Karten und ich denke vom Namen dürfte die 9650M wohl besser sein als eine 8800



Ich wette um 100Euro das die Karte schlechter ist.  

Erst mal sind die 9xxx Karten nur kleine Updates der 8xxx Karten und kaum besser und zweistens weist dieses "M" auf eine Laptopgrafikkarte hin. 

Da es eine 9650 ist, kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, das diese sogar noch langsamer als eine 9600M ist, wegen geringerer Taktraten. Insgesamt dürfte die Karte also noch nicht mal die halbe Leistung einer 8800er Desktop-Karte erreichen. Deshalb ist die Karte für Witcher 2 völlig ungeeignet. 
Ausserdem ist es eh noch eine Glückssache, ob das Spiel überhaupt läuft, denn die Spieleprogrammierer testen selten ihre Spiele mit Laptops und geben auch keine Garantie dafür das es damit läuft. Steht meistens sogar in den Systemvorraussetzungen mit drin.

Also um es kurz zu machen, man kann es mit der Karte vergessen. Eine 96xx oder 86xx sind Spiele-Einsteigerkarten. In Laptops aufgrund der stark reduzierten Leistung eigentlich kaum mehr als eine Office-Karte


----------



## mristau (21. Mai 2011)

Also was ich gelesen habe, ist sie auf jedenfall ne aufgebohrte 9600M, also schneller, bei gleichem Stromverbrauch

Auch wenn die Karte schlechter ist als eine Desktop 8800, wird  The Witcher damit sicher laufen, wie die Qualität ist, kann man halt nicht sagen.
Die eigentliche Hardware Anforderung war Min. 512MB Ram und Shader 3.0, welches die Karte übertrifft, die 8800 auf der Box ist ja wie immer ein Beispiel an Grafikkarten die reichen

Man muss natürlich unterscheiden zwischen den Kürzeln dahinter GT/GTS/GS/GTX und was da noch anderes gibt, die Reihenfolge davon weiss ich jetzt nicht ^^

http://www.notebookc...GT.10763.0.html hier noch ein Link zu einem Test, rechts am Rand sind alle Grafikkarten in ner Reihenfolge und unter dem Test direktvergleich von Notebook Grafikkarten

Optimal wäre natürlich, wenn du das Spiel evtl von nem Kumpel vorher testen könntest, aber ich denke es müsste laufen, Qualität eben eher schlecht


----------



## Skymek (21. Mai 2011)

also die Minimum Einstellung wird dann mit Sicherheitaugenkrebs verursachen ^^ da kann man sicher sein. Btw bei mir wird zwar der GPU auch nur ~60°C heiß, dafür wird der Ram doch deutlich drüber liegen. Zumindest leutet immer ein der 4 LEDs auf wenns nicht mehr geht, also immo die Fehlermeldung der Graka xD

ich lieg übrigens knapp über der Empfehlung mit meiner 4870. Obwohl ich das eher als Minimum empfinde.


----------



## mristau (21. Mai 2011)

Aber mit ner 4870 wirst doch wohl auch als empfohlene Einstellung Hoch kriegen, ich hab ja bei mir die GTX260 drin, ebenfalls Empfohlen

Die finisher Moves sind meines Erachtens leicht verbugged, ich krieg manchmal nen Finisher, der nen anderen Hintergrund hat, als das Gebiet wo ich grad bin, z.B. ich bin auf dem Friedhof und Finisher im nächsten Raum.
Ich denke die finisher sind nicht genau das, was mit den Mobs wirklich passiert, sondern soll nur besser aussehen


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> http://www.notebookc...GT.10763.0.html hier noch ein Link zu einem Test, rechts am Rand sind alle Grafikkarten in ner Reihenfolge und unter dem Test direktvergleich von Notebook Grafikkarten



Und genau dort kann man unten in der Tabelle sehen, das die 9600M 14% schneller ist als die 9650M. 
Und eine Mobile Karte ist als Faustregel immer noch ca. 50% schwächer als die vegleichbare Desktopvariante. Deswegen kann ich das absolut nicht empfehlen Witcher mit so einer Karte zu spielen. Nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## mristau (22. Mai 2011)

Es sind die Minimum Anforderungen 512MB RAM + Shader 3.0, beides kann die Karte und Witcher läuft mit DX9, was auch in dem Testbericht steht, mit der Karte kann man gut DX9 Spiele spielen

Grundsätzlich wollte er nur wissen ob es mit der Grafikkarte läuft und es wird sicher laufen, allerdings am unteren Ende der Einstellungen, aber es läuft

In der Liste rechts ist die 9600M GT unter der 9650M GT, drüber die 9650M GS und die 9600M GS ist sogar nur in der Leistungsklasse 3, während die anderen Leistungsklasse 2 sind


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2011)

Naja, aber ich bezweifel, dass er viel Freude daran haben wird, selbst wenn es laufen sollte.


----------



## Skymek (22. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Aber mit ner 4870 wirst doch wohl auch als empfohlene Einstellung Hoch kriegen, ich hab ja bei mir die GTX260 drin, ebenfalls Empfohlen



ja klar, trotzdem würd ich wohl mit ner schlechteren Karte schon bissle abkotzen ^^. Das Ding hat jetzt ja auch nur schon nen bissle aufm Buckel


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, aber ich bezweifel, dass er viel Freude daran haben wird, selbst wenn es laufen sollte.


Ja sehe ich ja genau so. 
Hier mal ein Benchmark-Test von der PC-Games dazu:
http://www.pcgamesha...Adventure/Test/

Das zeigt schon recht deutlich wie hardwarehungrig das Spiel ist. Selbst bei minimalsten Einstellungen (640x 480 max. 48FPS mit einer 580er GTX-Karte &Quadcore-CPU!) machen deutlich, was das Spiel der Hardware abverlangt. Wenn du dann nur einen Dualcore statt Quadcore hast, wovon ich bei einem Laptop mit einer 8600er Karte ausgehe, dann halbieren sich die FPS bei den Minmaleinstellungen noch mal, Dürfte dann wirklich kaum mehr sein als ein Standbild/Bilderdemo werden.
Naja jedenfalls viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Skymek (22. Mai 2011)

Uiuiui ich hab mir gerade mal die zusätzlich DLCs besorgt (in der Premium gibts ja nur die Finishing Moves und halt den Troll DLC den man ansich eh braucht, für eine Questreihe). Also die 3 Klamotten sind echt Porno da wird man entweder das ganze Spiel rumlaufen oder vlt im letzten Akt tauschen ^^

EDIT: der geheime Händler is auch hart ^^ verkauft alle arten von Runen und schicke Waffen + Rüstung


----------



## mristau (23. Mai 2011)

Weiss eigentlich jemand, wie ich eine FPS Anzeige einblenden kann im Spiel
Also ich hab gefühlt eh keine Ruckler, aber würde gern noch bissl tunen soweit möglich


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst nur ein Programm wie *Fraps* nebenbei laufen lassen, dann siehst du es.


----------



## mristau (23. Mai 2011)

Mist, dachte eher an was ingame, na ja, dann mal schauen

Ich hab grad gelesen, in der PC Games 06/2011 ist ein DLC Code für das Ultimate Swordsman Package drin


----------



## Skymek (23. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Mist, dachte eher an was ingame, na ja, dann mal schauen
> 
> Ich hab grad gelesen, in der PC Games 06/2011 ist ein DLC Code für das Ultimate Swordsman Package drin



was soll da drin sein?


btw hab ich gerade nochmal den 1ten Akt gespielt und mir ist aufgefallen das man anders wie im Lösungsbuch beschrieben, das Quest Meliteles Herz, machen kann ohne den Troll zutöten. Die Zunge die man braucht erhällt man auch in der Questreihe um seine tote Trolldame von ihrem Kopf. Im Lösungsbuch steht das man sie nur durch das Töten des Trolls bekommt.


----------



## mristau (23. Mai 2011)

diese Ultimate X DLCs sollen für Leute gut sein, die sich auf das jeweilige konzentrieren wollen

Es gibt ja Schwertkämpfer, Alchemist, Zauberer und noch ein anderen oder wie genau die heißen als DLC
Die gab es jeweils ja bei verschiedenen Läden, beim ProMarkt gibts z.B. den Schwertkämpfer drin und der ist jetzt auch in der kommenden PC Games

Denke da wird ein gutes Schwert und evtl noch Verbesserungen dafür drin sein.

Lösungsbuch ist auch nicht absolut vollständig denke ich, aber finde ich nicht schlecht, ich nutze das nur manchmal als Hilfe, oder zum nachlesen wenn ich alle Nebenquests machen will
Ich spiel das 1. mal möglichst ohne durch und beim 2. schau ich dann welche Entscheidungen ich anders treffe 

Da ja ein Savegame aus dem ersten The Witcher auch Auswirkungen haben soll, werde ich das wohl noch durchspielen 
Hat da irgendwer schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Mai 2011)

Narf ... In den letzten Tagen komme ich nicht zum zocken ...


----------



## Skymek (25. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Narf ... In den letzten Tagen komme ich nicht zum zocken ...



ich auch nich ^^ muss gerade beim Raid aushelfen und Tagsüber schmiert mir meine Graka ab wenns zu heiß wird. Naja hoffe die neue ist am WE da, dann gehts aber los 

übrigens find ich das echt hart das



Spoiler



je nach dem wie man sich am Ende von Akt 1 entscheiden dann komplett andere Wege geht, da muss man das ja wirklich 2 mal spiele, wenn man beide Teile vom 2ten und 3ten Akt sehn will. Schon cool sowas aber auch Zeitaufwendig ^^


----------



## mristau (25. Mai 2011)

Ich find das cool, erhöht den wiederspiel wert
Gab ja auch schon Spiele wo man sich entscheiden muss, aber im Endeffekt hat die Entscheidung nix bewirkt, da find ich das hier sehr gut


----------



## Tikume (27. Mai 2011)

Patch ist da. Nur leider sind plötzlich alle meine Spielstände die neuer als 17. Mai sind futsch.

/edit: Nachdem ich das Savegame Verzeichnis gecheckt und das SPiel neu gestartet hatte waren sie wieder da.


----------



## Dracun (27. Mai 2011)

Suuper Xfire hat die Möglichkeit Bilder,Videos und Broadcasts zu machen bei The Witcher 2 gesperrt, weil zu viele Screens, Videos von den "Sex-Szenen" hoch geladen wurden. Wat für en Bullshit. Aja und alle Screenshots, Videos und BC´s wurden gelöscht ... Arrrggh zum kotzen  Aber das Spiel ist episch


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber das Spiel ist episch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (27. Mai 2011)

ist bei euch auch die Einstellung für den Schwierigkeitsgrade weg? und habt ihr Probleme bei 1650x1080er Auflösung? bei mir sind da oben und unten fette schwarze Balken und das Bild sieht etwas zusammen gestaucht aus.


----------



## Tikume (27. Mai 2011)

Die balken hatte ich schon vorher, das gestauchte nach dem patch ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich musste da nochmal in die Grafikeinstellungen reingehen.
An der Auflösung hatte ich dort nichts geändert 8augenscheinlich war die gleichgeblieben) aber die darstellung war wieder auf niedrig. Nachdem ich das geändert hatte war die Auflösung auch wieder ok im Spiel.


----------



## Skymek (27. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die balken hatte ich schon vorher, das gestauchte nach dem patch ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ich musste da nochmal in die Grafikeinstellungen reingehen.
> An der Auflösung hatte ich dort nichts geändert 8augenscheinlich war die gleichgeblieben) aber die darstellung war wieder auf niedrig. Nachdem ich das geändert hatte war die Auflösung auch wieder ok im Spiel.



hmm hab die Einstellungen eigentlich auch wieder so gesetzt wie sie vor dem Patch waren. Aber das mit den Balken wäre mir wirklich aufgefallen ^^ ich mein das is ja wirklich hardwareseitig begrenzt, denn ich kann da ja nichmal mitm Mauszeiger rüber, also muss da was mit der Auflösung nicht stimmen.


----------



## mristau (27. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hatte ich die Einstellungen nach dem Patch irgendwie falsch geändert, nach neu einstellen gings dann wieder.

P.S. Alle DLCs sind jetzt kostenlos über die The Witcher 2 Community Seite thewitcher.com zu laden, man muss bei verschiedenen E-Mail Adressen eine Mail schreiben und kriegt dort nen Download-Link


----------



## Skymek (27. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ich die Einstellungen nach dem Patch irgendwie falsch geändert, nach neu einstellen gings dann wieder.
> 
> P.S. Alle DLCs sind jetzt kostenlos über die The Witcher 2 Community Seite thewitcher.com zu laden, man muss bei verschiedenen E-Mail Adressen eine Mail schreiben und kriegt dort nen Download-Link



was heißt alle?


----------



## mristau (27. Mai 2011)

Na alle heißt alle die bisher als PreOrder DLC irgendwo exklusiv dabei waren, es gibt 6 E-Mail Adressen auf http://en.thewitcher.com/community/entry/34/
An jeder hängt ein Bot, der, egal was man in die Mail schreibt, jedem einen Download Link zur Installations-Datei des DLC schickt


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2011)

Ist das normal, dass ich in der Questreihe "Ein unmoralisches Angebot", wo ich abends mit Loredo in seinem Anwesen reden soll, bzw. nachdem ich das gemacht habe, die ganze Zeit lang nicht speichern kann?



Spoiler



In der Unterhaltung mit Loredo einigt man sich ja darauf, das Flussungeheuer zu töten. Dann gehts in die Schenke, wo man mit Triss, dem Zwerg und Rittersporn plaudert. Dann geht plötzlich die Tür auf und einer schreit "Rette sich wer kann, das Ungeheur greift an!" ... Kann da ganze Zeit weder speichern noch meditieren, auch keine Waffe ziehen ...


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2011)

Wie geil ist das Spiel denn?

Nach herben Enttäuschungen ala shogun 2 hatte ich eigentlich gar keine großen Erwartungen an the witcher 2 aber das ja der Hammer! Spannend, geile Atmosphäre und ich glaub man muss es allein 3-4 Mal durch spielen um die verschiedenen Wahlmöglichkeiten etc. auszukosten und um natürlich die verschiedenen Skillungen zu testen. Wie seid ihr unterwegs? Bin noch am Anfang also gerade Kapitel 1 und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden



Spoiler



geil war auch die Questreihe mit dem alten Irrenhaus und dem Geist! Richtig tolle Quest! Habt ihr den beiden geholfen oder sie ausgeliefert? Ich hab sie ausgeliefert


----------



## Elebos (3. Juni 2011)

Hier der Trailer zur Xbox 360 Version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQqS1tH7VBE


----------



## Skymek (3. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> geil war auch die Questreihe mit dem alten Irrenhaus und dem Geist! Richtig tolle Quest! Habt ihr den beiden geholfen oder sie ausgeliefert? Ich hab sie ausgeliefert



da ich Kapitel 1 schon 2mal gespielt hab inzwischen beide Versionen. Einmal gibts halt eine Trophäe und das andere mal ein Rezept für ein Silberschwert.


----------



## Possessed (5. Juni 2011)

Spiele es seit gestern. Läuft einigermassen Bugfree, ausser vllt dem einen oder anderen Absturz. Naja, das Problem ist bei mir die Steuerung. Sie ist ziemlich zeitversetzt. Soll heissen, alle Kommandos (Tastatur und Maus) werden ungefähr nach ca einer halben Sekunde ausgeführt. Hat das jemand von euch auch? An der Rechenleistung dürfte es nicht liegen. Ist so jedenfalls unspielbar. Gepatcht ist es auch auf 1.2.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juni 2011)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, ich hatte bisher auch keinen einzigen Absturz.
Lediglich auf Ultra scheint die Maus etwas schwammig zu sein, was ich aber nur in den Menüs merke.


----------



## TrollJumper (16. Juli 2011)

Habe zzt. einen Grafikbug bei The Witcher 2. Und zwar ist die gesamte Umgebung in weiß gehüllt, man kann Gegenstände erkennen und einzelne Dinge wie Gesichter werden korrekt dargestellt.
Den Bug kann ich mit einem Neustart beheben aber; 

Ich starte den PC neu und spiele TW2, alles i.o. Wenn ich jedoch vorher z.b WoW gespielt habe, tritt der bug auf. 
Neueste Grafiktreiber sind installiert.


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2011)

habe the witcher 2 das erste mal durch - elfen an meiner seite und die belagerung abgewehrt


wieviel ändert sich das spiel eingentlich beim 2ten mal ?

lohnt es sich wirklich ?


war halt bei dragon age 2 sehr entäuscht beim 2ten mal durchspielen das sich nichts änderte in der story und das ende auch nicht anders wurde egal welche entscheidung man gab.


----------

